# IMAF Camp in Raleigh NC



## Brian Johns (Apr 13, 2004)

Folks,

Guro David Ng is once again hosting a four day IMAF camp in Raleigh, NC. As i n the past, it will take place at his school (The Triangle Kung Fu Arnis Academy....a very nice facility, I must add!) This year's camp is taking place on April 29th, 30th, May 1st and May 2nd. Please check the IMAF website at www.modernarnis.net for more information. I highly recommend this camp.

Unfortunately, I will not be attending this camp due to a friend's wedding that weekend.

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 13, 2004)

WhoopAss said:
			
		

> Folks,
> 
> Guro David Ng is once again hosting a four day IMAF camp in Raleigh, NC. As i n the past, it will take place at his school (The Triangle Kung Fu Arnis Academy....a very nice facility, I must add!) This year's camp is taking place on April 29th, 30th, May 1st and May 2nd. Please check the IMAF website at www.modernarnis.net for more information. I highly recommend this camp.
> 
> ...




Hi Whoop,

Please also see the following thread:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13240

Palusut


----------



## Brian Johns (Apr 13, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hi Whoop,
> 
> Please also see the following thread:
> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13240
> ...



Hey Palusut,

Gotcha. I had not realized that you had posted earlier on this topic. I've not been on MT for quite sometime due to the general craziness in my life. :asian: 

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 13, 2004)

Brian,

Thanks for keeping us informed. 


Palusut,

Thanks for the cross listing and reference to the other thread 


If you are in the area and want to check out Modern Arnis, I recommend you do so. 

 :asian:


----------



## Brian Johns (Apr 28, 2004)

Just a bump up to remind folks that this camp is taking place this coming weekend. David Ng always puts on a good camp down there......the Triangle Area is a beautiful area of NC !

Take care,
Brian Johns


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 29, 2004)

WhoopAss said:
			
		

> Folks,
> 
> Guro David Ng is once again hosting a four day IMAF camp in Raleigh, NC. As i n the past, it will take place at his school (The Triangle Kung Fu Arnis Academy....a very nice facility, I must add!) This year's camp is taking place on April 29th, 30th, May 1st and May 2nd. Please check the IMAF website at www.modernarnis.net for more information. I highly recommend this camp.
> 
> ...


 
I attend a sister school of Triangle in Tenn. called Blue Ridge Kung Fu Arnis Academy. I have yet to make it to the Raleigh area but headquarters is about 30 miles from my school. It is a good organization.  

If anyone's interested here is a link to Triangles website:
www.kungfuarnis.com

And here is a link to Headquarters:
http://www.blueridgekungfu.net/


----------



## arnisador (May 3, 2004)

I hope we'll get a review!


----------



## Cruentus (May 4, 2004)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I hope we'll get a review!



Me too.

Also, could someone please send my regards to Guro Ng? I had a student who moved to NC, and I recommended him!

 :asian:


----------

